# Review of the Microsoft Surface Pro 3 for a photo workflow



## FredericSeguin (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi everyone,
not sure this would be in the right category but I have written a small review of the Surface Pro 3 being used in a photographer workflow and especially in the mindset of travel photography. I am leaving soon on a rather big trip for a long time and I have to be able to process my images on the go without carrying a heavy laptop.
Maybe what I think about the Surface can help you make a decision! Also, it's one of my first gear reviews so do not hesitate to give me comments or suggestions on how to improve, cheers!
here it is:
http://blog.fredericseguin.com/blog/2014/11/10/review-of-the-microsoft-surface-pro-3

Frederic


----------



## jhanken (Dec 8, 2014)

Nice, thoughtful review. I have the slightly smaller Surface Pro 2, I find the pen and a travel mouse to be indispensable, and I love that I can charge my phone from the USB port on the charger while using it as a hot spot. Another indispensable item is a pair of reading glasses, I find it makes the tiny screen feel more like I am working with a standard monitor. Overall I would say the Surface Pro is an amazing tool, and if you are can understand the limitations before you acquire, that much power in such a small package is incredibly useful.


----------



## FredericSeguin (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks for the comment! Yes SP2 is a nice machine as well and there is not much sense upgrading to the 3. It is lighter for sure but not by much.

Pen is indeed a joy to work with!


----------



## tat3406 (Dec 9, 2014)

I already use SP3 for 3 months
pro: very portable size, performance, beautiful display
con: DPP and PS icon was too small and hardly use without mouse and no support pen function, only microSD slot


----------



## FredericSeguin (Dec 9, 2014)

little question for you guys using the SP3. Do you use a case?I'm traveling soon and I'm looking for a Pelican that could house the Surface, any ideas?


----------



## tat3406 (Dec 9, 2014)

I only use soft case, but every time I go out I usually put inside my bag/backpack/pannier.


----------



## jhanken (Dec 9, 2014)

I think just a sleeve for padding during travel. Anything more compromises utility and adds bulk


----------

